

Google background images: an attempt to regain traffic superiority? - pepijndevos

I might be making up imaginary conspiracy theories, but in relation to the news that Facebook has more traffic than Google this month...<p>It seems to me that the extra traffic that Google generates by loading huge images on its home page will make it the largest website in terms of traffic once again.<p>What do you think?
======
yanw
I think it's just an innocent attempt to promote a new feature, but I have no
idea why everyone suddenly cares about background images.

